

Google Has Different maps for India and China  - asinha
http://www.pluggd.in/google-arunachal-pradesh-controversy-different-map-versions-297/
Google Has Different maps for India and China [Arunachal Pradesh Controversy] - India map shows Arunachal Pradesh as part of India, while Chinese map shows AP as part of China.
======
credo
>>It's disputed territory; but it's not Google's dispute. reply

No, Google is taking sides when it redraws the current political and
administrative borders and draws a China map that includes Arunachal Pradesh.

China also disputes the whole country of Taiwan and says that Taiwan belongs
to China.

Does Google show its Chinese a users a map of China that includes Taiwan ?

------
JoeAltmaier
It's disputed territory; but it's not Google's dispute.

~~~
chaosprophet
Yeah, which means Google cannot really take a stand on it, so it's choosing to
appease all parties involved. I'd say as of now they are doing the right
thing.

DISCLAIMER: I'm Indian and I believe Arunachal Pradesh is an integral part of
India.

~~~
aik
"DISCLAIMER: I'm Indian and I believe Arunachal Pradesh is an integral part of
India."

Would you mind explaining what brought you to that conclusion?

~~~
chaosprophet
The fact that I was raised believing Arunachal Pradesh to be an integral part
of India, and also that the people of Arunachal Pradesh want to be part of
India (atleast that's what they say when interviewed by news channels). Also
Arunachal Pradesh has a state government which is under the central government
of India (where elections were conducted recently).

Also, I don't think this is fit for discussion on HN.

